# Difference between glamour and beauty photography?



## kevinkt (Aug 13, 2012)

Is there a difference between glamour & beauty photography?

Seems like these terms are used interchangeably, unless i'm mistaken.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 13, 2012)

Glamour is about sex. Beauty is a non-sexualized depiction of the body. In practice, beauty tends to be facial closeups or head and shoulders showcasing makeup and hair. Glamour tends to be full body or partial body other than the face. The posing and the composition are centered on sex. To be even more specific, an example of beauty would be a Maybelline ad, whereas glamour would be a pinup.


----------



## Tee (Aug 13, 2012)

To piggyback on Alpha's post...

Beauty:



Glamour:


----------



## kevinkt (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks. Makes a lot of sense.


----------

